# Best Beach Cart Ever



## fishin for pompanos

Tried fishing Monday, July 23, at our usual GSPS spot, but sargasum grass and green algae was there so didn’t even attempt it. Went on down to Perdido Pass. Fished with fresh dead shrimp, but all we caught was catfish. It was a beautiful day and enjoyed just the beach. Another great note is I purchased a new beach cart. Thanks to Pompanostradamus for his pics. It has made all the difference in being able to pull our stuff out on the sand. Glides like butter!!


----------



## BluesCityTider

Nice beach cart. I have been back and forth about buying one. Did you buy as a kit, or did you buy it assembled? Where from and what did you pay if you don't mind me asking... See you guys down there THursday!!!


----------



## pompanostradamus

That IS the best beach cart ever! Mine is going to save me from what would have been certain shoulder surgery if I kept carrying all my gear. Caution: must spray and grease the axle on the front plastic wheel frequently. It is not aluminum and will rust.


----------



## ride135pcolaboy

awesome cart, you will love those big wheels, I've had mine for years now, and never had a problem with them.m






ike


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

You never posted the price


----------



## kbush

Like those wheels. I'd like to upgrade to a set of those.


----------



## MGlover54

You can get the wheels here:
http://www.beachcartsusa.com/

If you want to buy them local, Dave Deming at Deming design imports them for his constructions. He should sell outright to keep the $$$ local.
http://www.beachwheelchair.com/


The deal with the wheels is they are zero pressure and slick. Therefore, they glide across the sand instead of digging in. The valves went bad on our wheels post-Ivan and we never replaced them. They're a bit pricey.


----------



## PompanoParker

Nice. I have been tempted to buy one but I am resisting. You are not helping my cause any.

They are pricey but life is short too!


----------



## fishin for pompanos

BluesCityTider said:


> Nice beach cart. I have been back and forth about buying one. Did you buy as a kit, or did you buy it assembled? Where from and what did you pay if you don't mind me asking... See you guys down there THursday!!!


Here is where I purchased my beach cart:

GCIS Supply Co Inc








11746 Foley Beach Express St, Foley, AL 
(251) 943-7587

The owner's name is Tom. They buy fishing carts and Wheeleez wheels and put them together to make the carts, what you see in my pic. Give Tom a call. He will tell you the special things he can do to make the best beach cart ever, like an aluminum bar for the wheel shaft instead of pipe, and other stainless steel attachments.


----------

